# Shipping Phil to UK



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a shipping company to send from Philippines to UK?

Thinking about sending a mountain bike if the cost is not too unreasonable. I might add a few things and make a balikbayan box if there is a company that does such a service.

I asked Pooten but they only send to Philippines, not from.

Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

BB boxes work on the basis that many cargo ships sail from asia loaded but would sale back to asia mainly empty, hence the favourable rates. Going from asia to the west you are going to pay full commercial rates. When I brought my mountain bike over I just brought it as part of my check-in luggage. If I where to take it back to the UK I'd do the same.


----------

